# PLEASE PLEASE HELP! Goat Down! :(



## ilovecolt (May 28, 2013)

We live on 5 acres in Western Washington and have a pack of brush goats that we have been using to clear our underbrush for the last year with no issues. Our friend brought over 2 appearingly healthy goats about 5 weeks ago and things have been getting weird since. We had one of our does have a miscarriage (about halfway in her pregnancy) about 4 weeks ago which we assumed was from being ramed by a new goat establishing dominance since we didn't know she was bred and kept her with the pack.. Then on Thursday I went to town at around 3pm and came back to one of my yearling bucks down and convulsing. He wouldn't drink but we surge fed him water and Nutri Drench Power Punch.. He didn't make it. He was in an area high in bracken fern (Been separated from the rest of the herd for about a week and a half since he didn't like the new goats, Nobody else was by bracken fern), We didn't know it was posionious and counted that loss as our fault for having him in an area with posionious food. We removed the bracken fern by the roots and burned it all weekend. This morning I just woke up to another goat down.. Alive but barely, Looks just like that last one. This is one of the new goats. I gave his Probios and Power Punch.

WHAT IS GOING ON?! We haven't had any problems before.. I don't want to loose my whole herd. I don't know any goat vets in our area.

Please help?! Any ideas???


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 28, 2013)

Things to look at. 

Temperature of goat. 

Eyelid color. Are they pale? Red? 

Has anybody had a fecal recently? When were they last wormed? 

Any signs of moldy feed or hay? 

If you suspect poisoning from plant matter I would be drenching or tubing them with activated charcoal asap.  If this one passes, take it to your vet for a necropsy.  You will want to know exactly what is going on.


----------



## ilovecolt (May 28, 2013)

Can I charcoal all of them just in case?? Can I get that at the feed store? They were wormed about 2 months ago. Both acted completely healthy and then were just down and out within hours. I can't find the themometer, I tried to give him Karo but it just made a huge mess. He wont even attempt to put weight on anything if I try to get him up, He just hangs from his horns. He is staring into space and not blinking much. No signs of moldy feed, These goats are just out in the woods on unlimited brush and mineral block, Which has worked fine for the last year?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 28, 2013)

look at these

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/listeriosis_gwmf.shtml


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> look at these
> 
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html
> 
> http://www.goatworld.com/articles/listeriosis_gwmf.shtml


*
X2 that is what I was going to suggest... or maybe even enterotoxemia... do they have their vaccines?*


----------

